# New Netflix app, how do you exit video and not exit Netflix?



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just got the update and already frustrated with the controls and lack of info on what they are now. But the main one is when in a video and you want to back out and get back to the netflix menus, how do you do it?? All i can figure out is to hit the clear or Tivo button to exit Netflix entirely!

Youtube, well thats another story entirely!!


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 5, 2012)

Push up on the directional pad.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

thats it, thanx! Now the bonus question, how do you view your subscription users on the youtube app without seeing a list of all the vids jumbled together??


----------



## tron1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

In the Netflix app how do you jump to the end of your queue? You used to be able to hit the advance button, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## lark1000 (Sep 16, 2004)

tron1977 said:


> In the Netflix app how do you jump to the end of your queue? You used to be able to hit the advance button, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


Do you mean to the end of the movies in your list? Just push left on the pad and it goes to the last one you have


----------



## tron1977 (Jan 15, 2009)

lark1000 said:


> Do you mean to the end of the movies in your list? Just push left on the pad and it goes to the last one you have


Cool, thanks. I thought of doing that after I stepped away from the TV. Was going to try that tonight. Good to know it works.


----------

